# Nike Lance 4 / Oregon Series Alti Compass



## tw5178 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

I recently got a Nike Lance 4 watch and as anyone who has one will know the user manual is so bad. Does anyone have experience with this watch and can inform me of the more advanced features and how to access them. For instance the "dual layer display". Apparently you can use the compass and see the countdown timer simultaneously? How do I do this?

Also, is the main time display customisable? I'd like to be able to see the temperature below the time rather than the altitude.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

